# 7 weeks old ragdolls, *now 8-weeks pictures too!*



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Here's a bunch of new pictures of my ragdollkittens, 7 weeks old yesterday!

*Brennan:*


















*Aislinn:*


















*Bronwyn:*


















*Aidan:*


















*Kellin:*


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Still lovely litte buggers!


----------



## rachel ashleigh (Feb 25, 2006)

*so cute*

there so cute


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Can it be possible that they're even cuter now?! 8O 

I just want to scoop them up and hold them. So beautiful.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

They are absolutely perfect. I love these pictures! You have some beautiful babies there. Kellin looks like mama!  I love Bronwyn -- I just want to come and get her and bring her home. 

PS -- Sol....you know this means its time to post pictures of MY tabby boy!


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

They are absolutely gorgeous!! Bronwyn is still my favorite!! She is such a gorgeous little lady.... if it is possible, they get prettier every time!! You should be very proud of these little guys!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute kittens!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

ForJazz said:


> PS -- Sol....you know this means its time to post pictures of MY tabby boy!


Yeah... I know. :roll: It's just that it isn't that easy to take pictures of them nowadays. Quick little things.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Aidan looks just like my Ragdoll Big Tom. He's the sweetest most gentle cat, I just look at him and want to kiss his face. 
Your babies are gorgeous.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

And now they're 8 weeks old! Time does fly! 8O :lol: 

Here they are again, one week older:

Brennan:


















Aislinn:


















Bronwyn:


















Aidan:


















Kellin:


















And I even managed to take one picture with all five of them, which was quite a challenge, I can assure you... :wink: 









And here's one groupshot of the tabbies:


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Aidan is growing on me, lovely kitten that one (they all are of course). :luv How much do they weigh? I'm just curious to see if there's any difference in weight between our babies. :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I just can't take it. Too many beautiful kittens on this board at once! You take lovely photos, and what a bunch of little posers you have!  I am so sad these kitties are all going to different homes -- because I want to see them all grow up! You'll have to recommend to your buyers that they come to the cat forum.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Sol said:


> Aidan is growing on me, lovely kitten that one (they all are of course). :luv How much do they weigh? I'm just curious to see if there's any difference in weight between our babies. :wink:


They're not very big, since they had i period of stomach-flu a few weeks ago.
The biggest one (Kellin) weighed 876 g yesterday, and the smallest (Aislinn) 739 g.

Previous litters I've had have weighed about 1 kg at this age.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> I just can't take it. Too many beautiful kittens on this board at once! You take lovely photos, and what a bunch of little posers you have!  I am so sad these kitties are all going to different homes -- because I want to see them all grow up! You'll have to recommend to your buyers that they come to the cat forum.


Well, they are all spreading out quite a bit, Aidan is moving to France, Aislinn to Norway and the rest here in Sweden not far from where I live. 
But I can of course keep posting the pictures which the future owners send to me!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

dragonfire said:


> Sol said:
> 
> 
> > Aidan is growing on me, lovely kitten that one (they all are of course). :luv How much do they weigh? I'm just curious to see if there's any difference in weight between our babies. :wink:
> ...


So, my babies are a little bit larger then, not strange though with yours having stomach flu. It's so hard to compare size when the kittens have different coats.


----------



## maximillian (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG... I'm in love with all of them! But especially Bronwyn! How adorable!


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

oh theyre gorgeousssssssssssssssss


----------

